# Expresscard - USB 3.0?



## neo3 (24. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auf diese USB 3.0 Expresscard gestoßen und wollte fragen, was prinzipiell von den Dingern zu halten ist? Bringen die die 3.0er Geschwindigkeit auch gut rüber? Oder ist das eher Geldverschwendung?

CONRAD 1PORT USB 3.0 EXPRESSCARD SLIM im Conrad Online Shop

Alle anderen sind sehr groß und gucken aus dem Gehäuse hervor. Diese hier gefällt mir daher echt gut!

thx,
neo3


----------



## mattinator (24. Juni 2011)

Es hängt davon ab, welche Geräte Du über USB 3.0 anschließen willst. Der Expresscard-Standard schafft maximal 2 GBit/s (s. ExpressCard). Insofern ist die Formulierung im Conrad-Shop nicht ganz korrekt, da die max. Geschwindigkeit des USB 3.0 angegeben wird, die Schnittstelle zum Slot jedoch langsamer ist:



> *Highlights & Details*
> 
> Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten bis zu 5 GBit/s
> Ideal zum Kopieren von großen Datenmengen
> Ragt nicht aus dem Notebook


Außerdem solltest Du Dir mal die Bewertungen bei Conrad ansehen, z.B. USB 3.0 nur mit zusätzlicher externer Stromversorgung:



> Vorteile: schnell nachrüstbarNachteile: ohne zusätzl. stromversorgung nur usb 2
> 
> Leider  wurden in der Anzeige keine Angaben darüber gemacht, das die  Expresscard eine zusätzliche Stromversorgung benötigt. So kann die Card  nur als
> USB 2 Card benutzt werden.


----------



## neo3 (24. Juni 2011)

Ok, danke für den Hinweis... hatte total vergessen, mir die Spezifikationen erstmal anzuschauen 

"Natives" 3.0 ist also deutlich besser, als solch eine Lösung und diese damit hinfällig...


----------



## mattinator (24. Juni 2011)

Kommt darauf an, die wenigsten externen Geräte nutzen die maximale Bandbreite von USB 3.0 wirklich aus. Momentan fällt mir keins ein. Eigentlich nur SSD's, wobei ich noch keine in 'nem Beistellgehäuse gesehen habe.


----------

